# Donor conceived children talk about their feelings



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

http://www.dcnetwork.org/

Left hand column, click on pdf file


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks drownedgirl, very interesting article.  I missed that DCN meeting so was hoping I'd be able to catch up at some point!


----------

